
'Anaemic' iPhone 8 demand drags Apple shares lower - cm2187
http://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-apple-iphone/anaemic-iphone-8-demand-drags-apple-shares-lower-idUKKBN1CO1DP?il=0
======
gigatexal
All the bullish analysts are saying it's due to the iphone X but I'm not so
sure.

